# crown molding compound miter jig



## dnuge (Jan 13, 2008)

if doing crown molding is in your future you can't beat this jig for cutting the molding it's the best $20 bucks i've spent and works great http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=10565&TabSelect=Reviews


----------

